# Wyndham Ocean Boulevard - N. Myrtle Beach SC



## Magic1962 (Jun 17, 2012)

:whoopie:  We booked our first trip!!! We used 67000 points for a 3 bedroom place for Dec. 23  - 30!!!!!! We Can't Wait... I haven't seen any new posts on things to do there this time of year etc... I have read great things about the TimeShare though.... This is a way to show my wife it is worth it... Our kids and families can't wait!!!!     Dave


----------



## pefs65 (Jun 22, 2012)

congratulations! have a great trip.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 22, 2012)

All of the shows have xmas shows but I'm not sure when they close for the holidays. you could check out the Carolina Opry or the Alabama Theater websites . 

Should be great shoppng with lots of good sales. Good seafood at any time of year.  shaggy


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wonderful. Congrats!


----------



## Magic1962 (Jun 25, 2012)

shagnut said:


> All of the shows have xmas shows but I'm not sure when they close for the holidays. you could check out the Carolina Opry or the Alabama Theater websites .
> 
> Should be great shoppng with lots of good sales. Good seafood at any time of year.  shaggy



Thanks for the show ideas.... We have never been there  are those places in Myrtle Beach?


----------



## Magic1962 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok I checked both places out... Nice ideas.....


----------



## shagnut (Jun 26, 2012)

Ny 2 favs are ONE (Alabama Theater & Carolina Opry. Remind me closer to the time and I'll give you restaurant ideas. Oh yeah, there are Xmas lights & there is a big light display in Wilmington that you may want to see. It's a little over an hour away.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 26, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> Ok I checked both places out... Nice ideas.....



http://www.houseofblues.com/venues/clubvenues/myrtlebeach/dining.php

Mandatory for their breafast.  It has a great restaurant.  A building for shows etc.  and more.  Some of Myrtle Beach is closed for the season.  Actually, I like the off seasons much better than the summers.  As you saw, the points levels are also much less.  If you like December check out their January rates.


----------



## Magic1962 (Jul 4, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> http://www.houseofblues.com/venues/clubvenues/myrtlebeach/dining.php
> 
> Mandatory for their breafast.  It has a great restaurant.  A building for shows etc.  and more.  Some of Myrtle Beach is closed for the season.  Actually, I like the off seasons much better than the summers.  As you saw, the points levels are also much less.  If you like December check out their January rates.



one of my favorite music of all times is the Blues... I was at the Cleveland House of the Blues and saw Robert Cray a few years ago.... I will certainly go and check out this place... thanks for the idea.....  Dave:whoopie:


----------



## Magic1962 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Are we in trouble*

 Are we going to have troubles with our lodging now that it looks like Wyndham may not be running this property.... Or is the boardwalk property a different one? It's the Daytona Beach Property


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 21, 2012)

shagnut said:


> Remind me closer to the time and I'll give you restaurant ideas.



I'll take those now - we'll be there in two weeks...


----------



## Magic1962 (Jul 22, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> I'll take those now - we'll be there in two weeks...



Hey Scott when you get back would you let me know about the place thanks! Dave


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 22, 2012)

No problem Dave!

It's a large family trip and and I have a 2 bedroom Sheraton Broadway Plantation and a 2 bedroom in Wyndham SeaWatch Villas to give us a base on the beach (we will be staying there and giving my parents and brother the Sheraton unit).

We've been to Savannah, Charleston and Wilmington but this will be our first trip to MB.


----------



## DrBopp (Jul 25, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> Are we going to have troubles with our lodging now that it looks like Wyndham may not be running this property.... Or is the boardwalk property a different one? It's the Daytona Beach Property


This property,Ocean Blvd,is all Wyndham. You will have a great stay there. Are you owners or are you exchanging into Ocean Blvd? If you are exchanging, you could be staying in Tower 4 which is across the street,but at that time of year, it should be easy to get oceanfront side.

Gordon


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 25, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> No problem Dave!
> 
> It's a large family trip and and I have a 2 bedroom Sheraton Broadway Plantation and a 2 bedroom in Wyndham SeaWatch Villas to give us a base on the beach (we will be staying there and giving my parents and brother the Sheraton unit).
> 
> We've been to Savannah, Charleston and Wilmington but this will be our first trip to MB.



You maybe making a mistake, I did the same thing a couple of years ago and had someone in the Sheraton Broadway, put ourselfs in Westwind, and gave Ocean Blvd to the balance of  the people coming.  My choise is Westwinds, Sheraden, Seawatch Plantation, Towers on the Grove, any other Myrtle Beach property in Wyndham, then Ocean Blvd.  If I had young children with me, Seawatch Plantation would be, by far, the first pick.  They have a great lazy river.


----------



## Magic1962 (Jul 25, 2012)

DrBopp said:


> This property,Ocean Blvd,is all Wyndham. You will have a great stay there. Are you owners or are you exchanging into Ocean Blvd? If you are exchanging, you could be staying in Tower 4 which is across the street,but at that time of year, it should be easy to get oceanfront side.
> 
> Gordon



We are exchanging with points into a three bedroom unit....  I am wondering if I upgrade my RCI membership if it would help me get in the ocean front side?  or just wait till two weeks before and call them


----------



## DrBopp (Jul 25, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> We are exchanging with points into a three bedroom unit....  I am wondering if I upgrade my RCI membership if it would help me get in the ocean front side?  or just wait till two weeks before and call them


Don't know and I am not sure if there are any 3BR in Tower 4. By it being an RCI points purchase, things may be totally different. I just wanted to make you aware so you wouldn't be blindsided. I  sent a couple down last December as guests using my Wyndham points and they still put them in Tower 4 and told them that is where guest are placed. I could understand during Prime Time,but off season should have been different. I'm just saying.

Gordon


----------



## Gophesjo (Jul 25, 2012)

I rented via a points reservation from a Wyndham owner this past February and got an ocean view unit on a high floor in tower two.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 25, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> We are exchanging with points into a three bedroom unit....  I am wondering if I upgrade my RCI membership if it would help me get in the ocean front side?  or just wait till two weeks before and call them



I do not think upgrading your RCI membership will have anything to do with what you are discussing.


----------



## Magic1962 (Jul 25, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> I rented via a points reservation from a Wyndham owner this past February and got an ocean view unit on a high floor in tower two.



do you know if they have 3 bedroom units in tower 2?  and thanks to EVERYONE for all the information... this is why I like TUG so much....


----------



## Gophesjo (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure, but I think not.  I was in a 1BR in tower two, btw.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 25, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> do you know if they have 3 bedroom units in tower 2?  and thanks to EVERYONE for all the information... this is why I like TUG so much....



The member directory for points needed shows a listing for 3 bedroom delux units.


----------



## Magic1962 (Jul 27, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> The member directory for points needed shows a listing for 3 bedroom delux units.



Are you talking about the member directory online, that is the only one I have and when I ordered the 3 bedroom unit it put me in building 4....


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 27, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> Are you talking about the member directory online, that is the only one I have and when I ordered the 3 bedroom unit it put me in building 4....



Yes that is the verison of the members directory I was refering to.  I am not sure how you knew which building you were being booked into through the reservations system.  I will be back.  Let me go see what you are seeing.

I am guessing you booked through RCI for the unit you are talking about.  Did RCI give you the information on which Tower you would be in?  If so, give the Wyndham/RCI folks a call and see what they can do to change your Tower.  They are open until 8:00 p.m. Eastern time.  Just give Wyndham reservations a call and ask to be transfered to them.


----------

